# November Photo Competition - Free



## big eejit (Nov 4, 2007)

This month's theme is "Free"

I won't post a dictionary definition as there are more definitions than you can shake a stick at. So you decide what it means to you.

Entries:

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by Friday 30th November
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on Saturday 1st December and ends on Monday 3rd December.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbs are here:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-11/


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 4, 2007)

Right lets ave another go cos I had fun last month. 

Well its Nov and the theme is free. Soo I've gone with free being a release.

In this insatnce a release of sound, energy and light.
Firework


Well it is November so it had to be something to do with them 

Its unedited and the background could be seen by some as a bit of a mess, but I like the lights from the flats through the smoke etc.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2007)

Free, hmmmm, innerestin...

The thumbs be here

My camera has got a couple of hairs stuck _under_ the lens


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2007)

My first entry- cropped a bit but otherwise unedited:

Last Day of School

No I'm gonna go out and take some new ones


----------



## besgreyling (Nov 6, 2007)

*First entry*

Hmmm, I like 'free' = FREEDOM!

Seeing as being on the water gives us the feeling of being free, I've chosen this photo, taken last month on a lovely sunny autumn afternoon.

*Sailing away*
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1590301469&size=l


----------



## big eejit (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shot bes.


----------



## besgreyling (Nov 6, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Great shot bes.


Thnx BE. It was fun taking it.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 6, 2007)

Not a new one this one, but fits for me. 

Running free

edited to add that I have converted this image to B&W and white sqaure cropped it.


----------



## johey24 (Nov 7, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I like 'free' = FREEDOM!
> 
> Seeing as being on the water gives us the feeling of being free, I've chosen this photo, taken last month on a lovely sunny autumn afternoon.
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful photo my friend. Well done ...


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2007)

not very new I'm afraid but my first entry in a while Lurking in the Dark, taken at an anti war demo in London a few years ago. Kettled in on Park Lane we were getting restless, I jumped a barrier and found this lot looking at me.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2007)

Free Hugs at Leeds festival this year - and there were plenty going around


----------



## e19896 (Nov 8, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Free, hmmmm, innerestin...
> 
> The thumbs be here
> 
> My camera has got a couple of hairs stuck _under_ the lens



Seems to be happing to us all mine was steeming up in the cold.. but a nice mate works at jessops (it's only a job) used his influance and resolved it for me in a blind panic what the fuck etc my hart pounding.. all resolved..


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2007)

Complimentary

(cropped slightly)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Did I tell you about the time.....


----------



## dlgbzh (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all,

please find below the links to my 3 pictures :

Close-up on water droplets :
http://viaterra.net/photos/ireland/connemara/closeup-drops.jpg

Sunset with swans :
http://viaterra.net/photos/ireland/clare/sunset-finavara.jpg

Shadows on snow :
http://viaterra.net/photos/sweden/Snowdune1.jpg

Denis
http://viaterra.net/photopages/other/bestoff.htm


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 10, 2007)

one. freedom of colour.

The remains of the Berlin wall and it's history of persecution overcome by freedom.


----------



## dansumption (Nov 11, 2007)

Not exactly a "new photo", but here's our squat garden, circa 1993

And here's the direct link to a jpeg.


----------



## besgreyling (Nov 12, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful photo my friend. Well done ...



Thank YOU!  So come on, where is your entry????


----------



## johey24 (Nov 12, 2007)

besgreyling said:
			
		

> Thank YOU!  So come on, where is your entry????


Working on it. Spent all day today in a park or two near the apartment trying to get something. May have one, maybe even two - but am getting tired of my usual photos (people) so been trying to find something else - yet I continually find myself back there, looking at faces and trying to capture their essence, so ... not too successful a day ito trying something new. Luckily we have three or so more weeks.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 12, 2007)

After the Trial

This woman helped destroy a US military plan at Shannon Airport in 2003. The first two trials against her collapsed, and finally in 2006 a jury found her and her fellow activists not-guilty. This is a picture taken just as she left the court, finally free.

edited to add: its been grayscaled


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2007)

Entry two walker from my adventures this morning. It's been cropped a bit, with contrast turned down a little.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 12, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> After the Trial
> 
> This woman helped destroy a US military plan at Shannon Airport in 2003. The first two trials against her collapsed, and finally in 2006 a jury found her and her fellow activists not-guilty. This is a picture taken just as she left the court, finally free.
> 
> edited to add: its been grayscaled



Her expression really demostrates relief, nice capture.


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks. I know her quite well, she's a fairly serious person and its hard to catch her smiling, so on the day of her trial I was determined I would get a picture of her with a smile (and thankfully the not-guilty verdict helped).


----------



## johey24 (Nov 13, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> After the Trial
> 
> This woman helped destroy a US military plan at Shannon Airport in 2003. The first two trials against her collapsed, and finally in 2006 a jury found her and her fellow activists not-guilty. This is a picture taken just as she left the court, finally free.
> 
> edited to add: its been grayscaled



Now Sovietpop, that, I have to say, is a great capture - a story in a milli-second.  She does look relieved, indeed. Even had you not told us the story, Free / Relieve radiates from her face. Whether it being received on the cell or told to someone on the cell. And well done on getting that smile! Judging from your photo, and the basic, honest personality you captured, she does seem like a lovely lady. 

This really is what I like about portraits - unlike what I think  Stanley E sometimes suggests on here (sorry Stanley, i do not want to be nor seem to be argumentative). One does not not need a canvass of a background to find a story. There is so much more to read into a single, simple, small face ... a whole person and years of living. Again, well done.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 13, 2007)

Please take one

(levels tweaked)


----------



## indicate (Nov 15, 2007)

1.  Free Speech


----------



## hiccup (Nov 19, 2007)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking at that thumbnail page there are about 3 pictures that actually fit the theme, and all the rest seem to be attempts at shoe-horning a recent photo into the competition


----------



## hiccup (Nov 19, 2007)

I took both my entries especially I'll have you know.


----------



## johey24 (Nov 20, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Looking at that thumbnail page there are about 3 pictures that actually fit the theme, and all the rest seem to be attempts at shoe-horning a recent photo into the competition



To you, that is. Just more proof of how amazingly complex and different we all are. Isn't it wonderful how mankind's inners work. There are currently 17 photos on the Thumbnail page. You see 3 fitting the theme, I see 14, thus 3 NOT fitting. 

And as Big Eejit said introducing this theme, 

_I won't post a dictionary definition as there are more definitions than you can shake a stick at. So you decide what it means to you"_. 

Come on Kropotkin .....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2007)

I make it about 8 out of 17...

Happily, the competition is a democracy so if you see a photo which you don't think fits the theme, don't vote for it


----------



## johey24 (Nov 20, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I make it about 8 out of 17...
> 
> Happily, the competition is a democracy so if you see a photo which you don't think fits the theme, don't vote for it



Exactly. Guess the only real challenge left then is to see things the way other people see them.


----------



## Antrophe (Nov 21, 2007)

Since moving to Toronto I've been taking quite a few photos with a fairly compact pocket digital, these were all take in the last month and fit the theme well enough.

The Price of Fame  - an Elvis bust in that living museum to 1950's consumerism that is Honest Ed's.

Vacancies  - no rooms at the inn out near the less salubrious quarter of Niagara Falls. 

Free box - an abandoned child's doll in one of the boxes of cleared out junk that fill Toronto every summer.


----------



## dansumption (Nov 21, 2007)

My second entry:

Free painting (and here is the link to the jpeg version).


----------



## dansumption (Nov 21, 2007)

And my third entry: free cork (and jpeg).


----------



## hiccup (Nov 21, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> And my third entry: free cork (and jpeg).



Heh, that's ace


----------



## e19896 (Nov 21, 2007)

Following my post to this subject which meant i could call on Dan S for a cup of tea and your no 3 mate is a good image but weak in subject matter any how is my First named of course Freedom House and if i was drinking and we had the demise of capitalism then drink would not be such a pernicous evil..


----------



## besgreyling (Nov 21, 2007)

I have found this quote with one of my favourite photo's taken by a talented photographer somewhere on this planet, and I thougt it to be very fitting for this months theme. And so I decided to borrow it as the title for my 2nd entry:

*"Freedom is be what I am, and not be what everybody expect for me to be.
Freedom is feel what I feel, and not necessarily what I should feel."*_(Rough translation of a quote from Jorge Bucay.)_

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2049997221&size=l

(when you live in a tiny country like I do, open space gives an intense feeling of being free / freedom)


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 22, 2007)

Here are my three photos.

Beach and Bike photo  taken with a classic Olympus AX3 compact in the Harwich area summer 2007.  Dday photo taken with a Leica IIIC and Jupiter 8 lens at Rougham Airshow again in 2007. I know using a cheap Russian lens on a Leica is a crime!

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/free/

Scanned and processed by ASDA - arghhh!!! well its cheap and fast.

Edited in Digikam software - a Linux thingy! 

I know they are rubbish but you never know?


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 22, 2007)

A subject close to my heart this week
'free your mind'
http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/193/img9215smod2.jpg


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

Get out of Portsmouth


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> A subject close to my heart this week
> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/193/img9215smod2.jpg



It's an OK picture. The composition of having the edge of her face as a horizontal in the centre isn't to my taste. With using such a shallow depth of field you need to have the focus bang on her eye (or eye lashes). Having just a bit of her mouth also bugs me, my first thought is to include it or crop it all out. Although on second thoughts, what makes this photo a bit distinctive is the odd crop on the mouth.

The mood captured is rather tranquil, though perhaps a bit more since there's a hint of a smile. It doesn't say "free" to me, but I suppose sleeping/resting is a sort of freedom.


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Get out of Portsmouth



It's funny, but someone else's art really?

(BTW, I'm only expressing my thoughts to those who I already know or have clearly asked for feedback)


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Please take one
> 
> (levels tweaked)



I prefer this to your other entry (coffee cup still life thingy). I like how the TNT one stands out and the way the row of newspaper dispensers are lined up and cropped at each end. 

My only issue is that my eye is immediately drawn to the lone leaf in the middle, which isn't that interesting. Think the composition is perhaps too heavily slanted to the top, maybe cut out some of the empty foreground?


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> It's funny, but someone else's art really?
> 
> (BTW, I'm only expressing my thoughts to those who I already know or have clearly asked for feedback)



Aye, I was hesitant to enter it because of that exact reason. Then I looked at some of the other entries and wondered how they were 'free' so thought bugger it.


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Not a new one this one, but fits for me.
> 
> Running free
> 
> edited to add that I have converted this image to B&W and white sqaure cropped it.



As ever, you're a master of b+w. Lovely textured sky, odd architecture, fence and figures behind add to it. Kids running does capture freedom, though that's not what first strikes me about the shot. You're even pulling off a square crop, which is a bit unusual.


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> not very new I'm afraid but my first entry in a while Lurking in the Dark, taken at an anti war demo in London a few years ago. Kettled in on Park Lane we were getting restless, I jumped a barrier and found this lot looking at me.



Nice shot, wiskey, I really like it. Wonderfully creepy. Empty shells of uniforms that tell you the cops are there without any of them being visible. Doesn't really say 'free' but it's a damn good photo.


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Right lets ave another go cos I had fun last month.
> 
> Well its Nov and the theme is free. Soo I've gone with free being a release.
> 
> ...



I have thought that if I win again I'd choose the theme "abstract". This works for me as an odd abstraction, though going with "free being a release...[this is] a release of sound" is pretty tenuous.

(I'm increasingly convinced that Robster and others are right: just say what you think. The danger of treading too carefully is a dull forum where people lose interest.)


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 22, 2007)

dansumption- that's a really nice take on the theme, and some great frozen action in the cork pic!

stowpirate- despite what you said, I think there's a great quaility to all three of those pics, not sure about the dday one but the big sky and odd angle in 'beach' and the contrasting take on freedom in 'bike' is very effective in relation to the theme. 

Good stuff, like em.


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> It's an OK picture. The composition of having the edge of her face as a horizontal in the centre isn't to my taste. With using such a shallow depth of field you need to have the focus bang on her eye (or eye lashes). Having just a bit of her mouth also bugs me, my first thought is to include it or crop it all out. Although on second thoughts, what makes this photo a bit distinctive is the odd crop on the mouth.
> 
> The mood captured is rather tranquil, though perhaps a bit more since there's a hint of a smile. It doesn't say "free" to me, but I suppose sleeping/resting is a sort of freedom.




I think it's a lovely photo.  It left me wanting to see more.

Have you seen any of the other photos this guy has done?

Are you a professional photographer, Alef?  This is my first post in this forum.


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

Free Paper


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Free Paper



That's shit. Honest critique.

Actually I think it's great. And an excellent title.  And brave of you to take it.


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 22, 2007)

Firky I think that's excellent!
Are you in London then?


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers all!

Not at the moment,  I may make a return shortly, waiting to hear about a job


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

Honey said:
			
		

> I think it's a lovely photo.  It left me wanting to see more.
> 
> Have you seen any of the other photos this guy has done?
> 
> Are you a professional photographer, Alef?  This is my first post in this forum.



Always good to have diverse views! 

I've sold a few photos, but not a professional, just an opinionated amateur.
http://www.alef.co.uk/photos


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 22, 2007)

Give us two minutes I'll have a look.   

I'm on the look out as it goes, for a very special photo to go in a massive frame in my living room.  Do you sell your stuff (any of you?)  I shall slip in at this junture the fact that the living room belongs to the first flat I have bought by myself, thus clarifying my skintness from the outset.   

Firsky that photo looked like the tube to me....


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 22, 2007)

Honey said:
			
		

> Firsky that photo looked like the tube to me....


You don't have to live in London to take a photo in London


----------



## alef (Nov 22, 2007)

Honey said:
			
		

> Give us two minutes I'll have a look.
> 
> I'm on the look out as it goes, for a very special photo to go in a massive frame in my living room.  Do you sell your stuff (any of you?)  I shall slip in at this junture the fact that the living room belongs to the first flat I have bought by myself, thus clarifying my skintness from the outset.
> 
> Firsky that photo looked like the tube to me....



I "sell" my photos for the cost of printing plus a £25 donation to Amnesty.

Suspect anyone here would sell you a photo. Paul Russell is, deservedly, the one here who has had recent solo exhibitions. He needs to go professional:
http://www.paulrussell.info/


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 22, 2007)

Alef, some of those are stunning.

What I always wonder is, from the perspective of one who's photos are never all that, how do you get your shots?  The perfect ones of the subject deep in thought or fully animated?  Are you just there looking through your lense at things and people until your eye is caught by a subject?  I assume you don't ask?  I guess I am referring to the still lifes really.....

I forgot to say, the favourite ones are the man as viewed from within the ladder steps, the Prod one (is that PRoD)?  The cattle with the one with its neck stretched out as well caught my eye.

Loving how you guys see things.  I just don't see them like that.


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

Should there be a show your album off thread?


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> It's an OK picture. The composition of having the edge of her face as a horizontal in the centre isn't to my taste. With using such a shallow depth of field you need to have the focus bang on her eye (or eye lashes). Having just a bit of her mouth also bugs me, my first thought is to include it or crop it all out. Although on second thoughts, what makes this photo a bit distinctive is the odd crop on the mouth.
> 
> The mood captured is rather tranquil, though perhaps a bit more since there's a hint of a smile. It doesn't say "free" to me, but I suppose sleeping/resting is a sort of freedom.


Thanks for the comments  
I dont think its a brilliant picture either actually. I took a few of her like that and that was the nicest one. She was spending lots of time smiling with her eyes shut so I reckoned she must have been off somewhere nice in her thoughts, hence fitting the theme.
As for composition, I always try to break the rules a little and I also find the mouth crop unsettling but thats also partly what i like about it.
Anyway, she's just finished with me so she's free as a bird now.


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 22, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> Free painting (and here is the link to the jpeg version).


I like that. 
The painter looks really intense and the colours are deep, so my eyes keep getting drawn all over the place.
I much prefer this thread with criticism btw.


----------



## Firky (Nov 22, 2007)

It isn't criticism it is people saying "I like that"


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 22, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> It's an OK picture. The composition of having the edge of her face as a horizontal in the centre isn't to my taste. With using such a shallow depth of field you need to have the focus bang on her eye (or eye lashes). Having just a bit of her mouth also bugs me, my first thought is to include it or crop it all out. Although on second thoughts, what makes this photo a bit distinctive is the odd crop on the mouth.
> 
> The mood captured is rather tranquil, though perhaps a bit more since there's a hint of a smile. It doesn't say "free" to me, but I suppose sleeping/resting is a sort of freedom.


thats criticism isnt it?
I welcome it, whatever you call it


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 22, 2007)

Dya know I'm actually finding this fooking difficult.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Free Paper


i think that's great  i like your photos generally.

/geeky fanboy.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Free Paper



Is he looking at the paper or the women? Did they not notice they were being photographed? Anyway a great photo.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 23, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Dya know I'm actually finding this fooking difficult.



i was then inspration hit me and today i aim to go take no 2 think out of the box, and firkey nice images mate wellcome back.. i think your post is this comp dead has inspired some movement on this..


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Get out of Portsmouth



LOl, wicked.


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2007)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> Is he looking at the paper or the women? Did they not notice they were being photographed? Anyway a great photo.



The paper I think and I am quite sly with a camera and a 50mm lens. You have to be quick!

Not an entry:


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 23, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> As ever, you're a master of b+w. Lovely textured sky, odd architecture, fence and figures behind add to it. Kids running does capture freedom, though that's not what first strikes me about the shot. You're even pulling off a square crop, which is a bit unusual.



Thank you alef, that is really kind. I felt the sqaure crop help the composition a bit with this one, in that I think it helped create more of a sense of movement - the lines work better. Here is an uncropped version from a few seconds before...it just feels a little unbalanced...

not an entry

Thanks again alef...


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 23, 2007)

I like your picture too Tom. 


'Free as a bird'
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3890/tor002smkj4.jpg


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2007)

The Beatles


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> The Beatles


Is that a critique or are you in the wrong forum?


----------



## Wilson (Nov 23, 2007)

born free


----------



## Valve (Nov 24, 2007)

One entry:
All for me?

Taken today.


----------



## portman (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, 'free' as in free from stress, other people and simply being out in the great outdoors...

The path...

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee262/dave_amis/seawall61007_04.jpg


----------



## alef (Nov 24, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> After the Trial
> 
> This woman helped destroy a US military plan at Shannon Airport in 2003. The first two trials against her collapsed, and finally in 2006 a jury found her and her fellow activists not-guilty. This is a picture taken just as she left the court, finally free.
> 
> edited to add: its been grayscaled



Absolutely stunning photo, especially with the title and description. By far my favourite entry so far this month. (Maybe the composition isn't quite right, but who cares, the expression and lighting are just fantastic.)


----------



## alef (Nov 25, 2007)

First entry:
Only in America (Leader of the Free World)

Not the strongest connection to Free, nor a new photo, but think it's the best I can do this month.


----------



## alef (Nov 25, 2007)

Continuing in the same vein...

Second entry:
Free to be homeless


----------



## alef (Nov 25, 2007)

Just back from Sainsbury's where I took this for the comp (last entry):
Junk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2007)

Entry number three, taken in Paris:

Non!

eta: levels changed a bit, looking at it I may have made it a bit too dark. Just goes to show that my instinctive avoidance of photoshop is usually the right way to go


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 25, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Entry number three, taken in Paris:
> 
> Non!


I like that picture, just a tiny bit dark maybe.
I dont quite see how the privatisation of the electricity board is related to the theme though?


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Is that a critique or are you in the wrong forum?



'free as a bird' is one of the worst things the beatles have ever done imo


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry:
> Only in America (Leader of the Free World)
> 
> Not the strongest connection to Free, nor a new photo, but think it's the best I can do this month.



That is worrying to see so many stereotypes in one picture


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 25, 2007)

'living in the free world'
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6759/mg7922gl7.jpg



Aint nothing wrong with the beatles firky.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 25, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'living in the free world'
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6759/mg7922gl7.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Currently watching Help on BBC4. Shit acting / story interspersed with great songs.

Funnily enough I'd decided that the theme for this comp would be Beatles' Songs, but then I changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 25, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'living in the free world'
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6759/mg7922gl7.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



I like this Pav, clever angles!


----------



## johey24 (Nov 26, 2007)

My entries for "Free".

1. Sunday Afternoon  
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1138054331&size=l

2. No school today
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1997303198&size=o

3. Born Free *Too *  (seeing as Wilson beat me to the  title - but I am from Africa, so I have to name at least one of them Born Free, so there) 
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1996421665&size=o


----------



## Pavlik (Nov 26, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> 3. Born Free
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1996421665&size=o


thats wicked. 

and thanks tom


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a late entry from me:

Free To Reflect


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's my second, not a good photo but thought it would be good to take something new for this month as my first entry was taken a couple of months back.

I'm free, my badges say so


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2007)

Thumbnails updated

I'm not going to be near a computer for a few days after today, so could someone else add any subsequent entries to the thumbnails page?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm happy to do that hiccup.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2007)

Cheers fella


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is my second entry:-

Free To Air


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 30, 2007)

A last minute entry:

Sinbad - chillin

Taken after a free party.

And Trapped In A Reflection


----------



## soulfluxzero (Nov 30, 2007)

2. breathing space

3. the open road


cool to see the entries stacking up!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 30, 2007)

My final entry:-

Call Free on 08...


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2007)

My one and only entry:

Free Lunch


----------



## big eejit (Nov 30, 2007)

Thumbs updated

Voting starts tomorrow.


----------



## zoltan (Nov 30, 2007)

A late one

*Free*

A trip to casino Supermarket in Brittany

The last crab in the tank on the fish counter.All alone. Someones supper

Bought and released back into the sea

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc118/BONGOART/?action=view&current=free.jpg


----------



## zoltan (Nov 30, 2007)

Late 2

*Free day*

In Pyongyang, there is only one day a week off - Sunday.

For members of the ( conscripted) Peoples army, this free day is not free of course - it means a nice bit of R&R vistiing the tomb of Kim Il Sung or some other such attraction

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc118/BONGOART/?action=view&current=sunday.jpg


----------



## zoltan (Nov 30, 2007)

Late 3

*Freeway*

The Freeway between Pyongyang and the DMZ at rush hour

A freeway built for a country with no cars


http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc118/BONGOART/?action=view&current=freeway.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2007)

last minute tings so they're all crappy camera phones nonsense but, you know what, i don't care.

free loony pride

off home

room up top

i'm orf to gander at other people's


----------



## Valve (Dec 1, 2007)

1 zoltan69 - freeway
2 Pavlik - living in the free world
3 SpookyFrank - Last Day of School


----------



## big eejit (Dec 1, 2007)

All thumbs are there now. Even some very late entries! There are some brilliant pics this time. I can't make up my mind between two of them for first place.


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 1, 2007)

1. sovietpop - After the Trial
2. pavlik - Free as a bird
3. zoltan69 - free

Putting these 3 in order was murder for me. Pavlik's on its own best fits the theme without any additional context. However when you know the background to Soviet's then for me, this picture was the winner. I really like the pathos in Zoltan's - cheered me up a right lot.

There were a lot of pics that looked great but I just struggled to make them fit the theme in my head.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 1, 2007)

sovietpop - After the Trial

Is the only one i can vote for all the others seem not to fit and i can not vote for myself.. Do not get me wrong here the standerd is f-ing good as per norm just that people have seemed to make there images fit and not taken the subject matter in hand etc. Plus i had some hassel regards my last 2 images so only one from myself..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2007)

Only three votes from me this month:

1. alef- free to be homeless
2. pavlik- free as a bird
3. Soulfluxzero - the open road


----------



## dansumption (Dec 1, 2007)

Tough choice, but I'll go with:

1: pavlik - Free as a bird
2: soulfluxzero - breathing space
3: firky - Free Paper


----------



## johey24 (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh come on ppl!! 

As big Eejit said as an intro to this theme, which is a brilliant and wide open theme after all the complaints of the last few months, "_This month's theme is 'Free'. I won't post a dictionary definition as there are more definitions than you can shake a stick at. So you decide what it means to you_." 

With this theme and definition BEejit did his/her best to be as inclusive as possible. 

Those voting for one or two photos only, claiming none of the others fit the theme .... come on. I can see the theme in at least 85% of the photos. The other 15% is because _*I *_do not understand, not because _*THEY *_did not interpret the theme correctly!! 

We all interpret the theme in our own, personal and private way. Try to respect others by at least attempting to see things the way they do and thus voting for three photos. Try and open up those horizons in the spirit of this friendly comp.

Sorry .... just had to say what has been boiling in me since this new phenomena raised its ugly head a while ago.


----------



## johey24 (Dec 1, 2007)

And on that acrimonious note (again, apologies), here are my three votes as per the requirements / rules of this competition, plus as a courtesy to others, a list of others I found very good:

1. Sovietpop : After the trial (Great emotion, loved it from the word go!!)
2. Pavlik: Free as a Bird (Captures the theme perfectly)
3. Besgreyling: Sailing away (Artistically probably the best of the three, yet the other two did it emotionally .... but I can see you find freedom on the water)

Then, some others that are great ito the theme:
Soulflux: Breathing space: Great, both thematically and artistically. Wanted to vote for you, but can do only 3. maybe I can have one vote off the non-voters? 
Pauli Tandoori (Off home) ... don't we all know the feeling 
Firky (Free paper) God, I am jealous of this photo. Perfect execution, great story!
Big Eejit (Free Lunch) This made me smile. And great blues in the back.
Soulflex (Open Road) If you do not know the Open road means freedom, you know zitt!
indicate(free speech) : seen this somewhere b4, and it makes one smile.
hiccup (please take one): captured the theme acc to your interpretation very well. Esp like it because my country of origin also features on there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 1, 2007)

tom craggs - Running Free
sovietpop - After the Trial
Johey24 - Born Free Too


----------



## EddyBlack (Dec 1, 2007)

tom craggs - Running Free

Johey24 - Born Free Too

dlgbzh - Shadows on snow


----------



## Firky (Dec 1, 2007)

hiccup - Please Take One
Hocus Eye - Call free on 0800
alef - Only in America

---

Must say there's some very strange "free" photos this month...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2007)

ok, enjoyed watching those, but my votes go to:

1) hiccup - Please Take One (cos i had similar thoughts about the preponderence of free newspapers in London, but this is lovely imo)
2) soulfluxzero - breathing space
3) sovietpop - After the trial

i liked wiskey's photos this month and tom cragg's running free was great and made me sing Iron Maiden in my head  amd johey24 gets props all round as usual


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Only two votes from me this month:
> 
> 1. alef- free to be homeless
> 2. pavlik- free as a bird


Gosh, we're all honoured that you could find the time and energy tbh....eta: to be even handed, you're not so blameless...






			
				e19896 said:
			
		

> Is the only one i can vote for all the others seem not to fit and i can not vote for myself.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 1, 2007)

1. firky - free paper - great pic that fitted the theme cleverly without stretching it too far for me.
2. sovietpop - after the trial - brilliant. classic decisive moment shot. can't really separate from firky's pic but had to choose one.
3. besgreyling - sailing away - i thought this would be my winner until the above two came along. lovely shot.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 1, 2007)

My votes:-

1.  *pavlik* - Free as a bird

2.  *besgreyling* - Freedom is be what I am...

3.  *johey24* - Born Free Too


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 2, 2007)

johey24 - born free too 
soviet pop - after the trial
pavlik - living in the free world

good work everybody, well done. I actually thought there were loads of photos that represented the theme this month.


----------



## alef (Dec 2, 2007)

1) *sovietpop - After the Trial* 
I try to avoid voting for previous winners, but this photo is such a beauty that soviet deserves a third win.

2) *SpookyFrank - Last Day of School*
No other day has quite as many excited young people, and sadly school can often be about loss of freedom.

3) *Barking_Mad - Did I tell you about the time.....*
Simply a lovely capture of a relaxed moment.

Other favourites:
soulfluxzero - breathing space
wiskey - Lurking in the Dark
tom craggs - Running Free
firky - Free Paper

While it's true some of the interpretations of 'free' are a bit loose, I have to agree with the rants that voting for less than three entries shows a lack of appreciation/imagination.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2007)

If everyone's going to be this crabby about it I'll edit another vote into my earlier post OK?


----------



## alef (Dec 2, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> If everyone's going to be this crabby about it I'll edit another vote into my earlier post OK?



There is a strange (fanatical?) seriousness this little comp seems to bring out in some of us...


----------



## wiskey (Dec 2, 2007)

this used to be a lot more fun when everyone who entered knew they took shit photo's. its all got a bit serious now and that wasnt how it started. 

i shall vote later but i'm late now


----------



## alef (Dec 2, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> this used to be a lot more fun when everyone who entered knew they took shit photo's. its all got a bit serious now and that wasnt how it started.
> 
> i shall vote later but i'm late now



Isn't your real gripe that you won three times but then not again since 2003? 

p.s.
Your photos are far from shit.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not feeling crabby at all because I just had a nice weekend  

1. Tom Craggs- Running free. this has all the elements of a good photo imo and it fits the theme
2. Johey24 - born free too- i really like this. not bothered if fits the theme really
3. Dansumption - free painting. not sure why i like this either but i do.

And I really liked firky's 'free paper' and sovietpop's 'after the trial'. 

thanks for the votes Ive had so far too.  
much appreciated


----------



## e19896 (Dec 2, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Gosh, we're all honoured that you could find the time and energy tbh....eta: to be even handed, you're not so blameless...



Comments about this being a little serious are right, but then i have no problem with this.. I only voted one, as that was myself being honest, to have not done so would have been crass of myself and letting myself down and others, feeding them the thought that there work fited in it simply is just my view point of the word free.

I state this agine the standerd is just awsome as has been with this comp for a while it was not this reson why i voted for just one.

I also voted in the way i did as a tatic to raise the game and debate a little and see if we can move on this comp from the deadlock ie other post is this comp dead etc.

It seems the person i voted for will win and congrats from me in doing so, and my feelings are we might just see the resurgance of this comp.

In conclushon i was not being an arse etc, it was done for all the right resons and thoughts and i hope the person i voted for wins.


----------



## besgreyling (Dec 2, 2007)

1. Free to be homeless - Alef

2. Call free on 0800 - Hocus eye

3. Sinbad chilling - Chemical needs


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 2, 2007)

My votes:

Pavlik - Free As a Bird
Zoltan69 - Free
Johey24 - No School Today


----------



## Firky (Dec 2, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> There is a strange (fanatical?) seriousness this little comp seems to bring out in some of us...


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 2, 2007)

1- Johey24 - Born Free Too 
beautiful symbolic, almost biblical image

2- sovietpop - After the Trial
an expression that speaks in volumes to a sense of freedom

3- Pavlik - living in the free world
cool alternative take on the theme- great angle and patterns.

There's no argument- everyone put in the effort and produced some fantastic images. Vote or die motherfuckers.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 2, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> snip


just wondering why your post count is so low?
haven't you been around for ages?


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 2, 2007)

Some really beautiful ones this month. 


I focused on ones that to me fit the theme.

1. Pavlik  'free as a bird'
2. Tom cragg running free
3. Firky free paper


Ones I liked but didn't quite fit the theme as well were;
Johey 24, sunday afternoon
soulfluxzero, breathing space
zoltan 69, free
barking_mad Did I tell you about
hiccup, please take one
Pavlik, living in the free world is super duper


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2007)

1. hiccup - please take one2. 
big eejit - free lunch
3. johey24 - born free too


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 2, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> just wondering why your post count is so low?
> haven't you been around for ages?



Uh, depends on what you mean by that, i don't spend much time on the net and even though i joined U75 over a year ago, six months of travelling and now full time student-ing sort of gets in the way of the cyber chit-chat.

  Besides, i only open me mouth when there's something to say. Think what you will.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 2, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Comments about this being a little serious are right, but then i have no problem with this.. I only voted one, as that was myself being honest, to have not done so would have been crass of myself and letting myself down and others, feeding them the thought that there work fited in it simply is just my view point of the word free.
> 
> I state this agine the standerd is just awsome as has been with this comp for a while it was not this reson why i voted for just one.
> 
> ...


Soz, i was drunk and lairy when i posted that, no offence


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 3, 2007)

soulfluxzero said:
			
		

> Besides, i only open me mouth when there's something to say. Think what you will.


I find that admirable


----------



## hiccup (Dec 3, 2007)

1) sovietpop - after the trial
2) firky - free paper
3) pavlik - free as a bird

Also really liked: dansumption: free cork and squat garden, johey24: born free too, tom craggs: running free, zoltan69: free day, besgreyling: freedom is be what I am and sailing away.


----------



## Skim (Dec 3, 2007)

Difficult, this.

1. Spooky Frank: Last Day of School
2. Soulfluxzero: Breathing Space
3. Tom Craggs: Running Free

Also like Hiccup's Please Take One and Antrophe's The Price of Fame.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 3, 2007)

1. Free Paper - Firky 
2. Running Free - Tom craggs
3. Sailing away - Besgreyling

Looks a if the photographer has thought about the therm


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 3, 2007)

1. Chemical needs - sinbad chillin
2. tom craggs - Running Free
3. soulfluxzero - breathing space


----------



## chooch (Dec 3, 2007)

1. soulfluzzero- breathing space
2. Tom Craggs- running free
3. Firky- free paper

Some other corkers in there too, but those three grabbed me most. Sucker for black and white it seems.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2007)

Tough choice!

1. hiccup - Please Take One

I really liked the composition, the geometric shapes of all the different coloured bins, and dead leaves blowing around beneath wasted paper.

2. wiskey - Lurking in the dark

Surreal and curious and striking.

3. tom craggs - running free

Great contrast of kids running free within a very formal/linear structure.

Others I liked: Big Eejit's 'Free Lunch', soulfluxzero's 'Breathing Space' (I really love this actually, but it didn't quite fit the theme), zoltan69's 'Freeway' (the suggestiveness of the landscape made me think of the video for QOTSA's 'Go with the flow' )


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2007)

1. Pavlik - free as a bird
2. Soulflux - breathing space
3. Firky - free paper


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2007)

spookyfrank - last day of school

johey24 - born free too

pavlik - free as a bird


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2007)

soulfluxzero - breathing space
tom craggs - Running Free 
hiccup - Please Take One

lots of nice shots imo


----------



## wiskey (Dec 3, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Isn't your real gripe that you won three times but then not again since 2003?



are you serious?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 3, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> are you serious?



no he IS joking silly.


----------



## wordie (Dec 3, 2007)

My votes this month...

1. firky - Free Paper

2. besgreyling - Freedom is be what I am...

3. Big Eejit - Free Lunch

Well done all who entered.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 3, 2007)

My votes

1. firky - free paper
2. soulfluxzero -  breathing space
3. tom craggs - Running Free


----------



## Antrophe (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's my votes, really liked that Free Paper one - there's a certain doggedness required to take it, fair play.  

1> firky - Free Paper
2>SpookyFrank - Last Day of School
3>Johey24 - Sunday Afternoon


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 4, 2007)

November's winner with 25 points is Sovietpop's 'After the trial':







Congratulations!

Following close behind:
Pavlik- free as a bird (23)
Tom Craggs- running free (22)
Firky- free paper (21)
Soulfluxzero- breathing space (17)
Johey 24- born free too (15)
Hiccup- please take one (13)
SpookyFrank- last day of school (11)

Thanks to everyone who voted


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 4, 2007)

jeez louise! second place

nice one sovietpop.  
thats an excellent picture.
thanks for all the votes people.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2007)

?How did I miss that one when voting?  - I'd have ranked it!
Ah well, well done sovietpop


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2007)

congrats sovietpop


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a feeling this would clean up, good stuff sovietpop


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 4, 2007)

Well done sovietpop, and pavlik, great entries!


----------



## sovietpop (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the votes, and thanks to the jury who found her not guilty, thus giving me the opportunity to take the photo  It could have ended up very differently. It was defo one of those photos taken because I happened to be there at right time and place, and having taken so many photos of her over the years looking grim, I really wanted to catch her with a smile on her face.

The comp was a very close one, the others in this topic were also very good - a lot of black and white I notice. 

Thanks again everyone, I'll put up an easy one for this month


----------



## Robster970 (Dec 4, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> jeez louise! second place



I'm not suprised  

Well done Soviet - great pic.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Dec 4, 2007)

fantastic photo sovietpop, seriously well deserved- congrats!


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2007)

well done!


----------



## besgreyling (Dec 4, 2007)

*Congrats Sovietpop *and to the runners-up.

I'm saying goodbye for a while, due to work and training. Hope you will all have fun, taking excellent photo's, sharing and bitching.
Also *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A GREAT 2008 to you all *- I know - it's a bit early  . 

I'll see you again somewhere in 2008.


----------



## Pavlik (Dec 4, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I'm not suprised


tbh I've never really liked that picture.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 4, 2007)

Well done sovietpop. A great shot and a deserved winner.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the votes, and thanks to the jury who found her not guilty, thus giving me the opportunity to take the photo  It could have ended up very differently. It was defo one of those photos taken because I happened to be there at right time and place, and having taken so many photos of her over the years looking grim, I really wanted to catch her with a smile on her face.
> 
> The comp was a very close one, the others in this topic were also very good - a lot of black and white I notice.
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I'll put up an easy one for this month




Ha well done.. Now rubs hand looks forowrd to new comp and who erm gone back to film then printing myself, never done much scaning but we will se what happens.. There might be a digital in there.. I loved the winning image..


----------



## hiccup (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations sovietpop, deserved winner I reckon.


----------

